# dish remote



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

i got a dish remote it has a sat,tv, vcr ,aux ,fuction.my question is how do i get it to control a sony dav dx315 dvd home theater.
thanks


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

You will probably have to try the AUX button and use the search code function. I don't have the manual in front of me, but it should explain how to search for the code. Whether that will give you all the buttons or not, remains to be seen. I am doubtful it will do all you need though and most likely you will want to pick up a learning remote or end up using two remotes.


----------

